# Coconut oil!



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

has anyone bought coconut oil lately? It is so expensive! 
I love a percentage of coconut oil soap- but thinking about switching because of the cost. I have a big soap order, and need to get another fat to go with the lard and olive oil- any suggestions? 

Maybe you have a supplier that is still reasonable? 

I do have a friend with some popcorn coconut oil- not sure what that is. Has anyone used that? She has a 5 gallon bucket- not sure of the age....
maybe worth a sample batch.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

popcorn oil will be yellowish or orange-ish and will color your soap.

Average_Jo has some palm kernel oil for sale at a good price.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Found coconut oil at brambleberry's for the same price (for now) as palm kernel. Coconut oil has a bit more to it than the palm kernel- so think we are going to start easing in the palm kernel, without totally switching. Sent Average Jo a message- but I'm betting the postage will get us, since it is 1/2 way across the country.....
thanks for the reminder of palm kernel. I do like them in that they are easy to store, easy to measure, easy to use.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

The best price I've seen for coconut oil over the years is in the two pound jar at Walmart. You might also compare Brambleberry's prices to GloryBee in Eugene, OR. Obviously, the larger the container, the better the price per pound, but shipping can be a killer.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I am small time, so I usually just get mine at Wal_mart. Haven't checked the price there lately.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

The price at Walmart went from $3 for a 32 oz can of Luana coconut oil to $6 now. The cost of fuel to extract the oil is probably the main culprit.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

I buy coconut oil from Snappy Popcorn. A 50 lb bucket is $75.00. And while some of it is yellow, and seasoned, what I get from them is white as they have a choice of both. It keeps a very very long time as coconut oil rarely goes rancid. I also use it for cooking in place of hydrogenated oils like shortening.

And it is odorless so doesn't impart the coconut taste when cooking.

Here is the link. They do have other sizes as well.

http://www.snappypopcorn.com/Produc...dSupplier=0&withStock=&IDBrand=0&order=3&SKU=


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

76* Coconut Oil from Soaper's Choice is $1.38/lb for a 50 lb cube meaning it is $69.00/lb (plus shipping) Shipping is UPS from Des Plaines, IL. You can see how much it will cost for shipping based on where you are located here.

Shipping cost should be about the same from Snappy Popcorn since they are located in IA


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow! wish we would have went with them- great price! Thanks Cyndi, will go there next time...


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

IHN
Let me know when you place another order. I would love to split it with you if you want.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds great, Trisha. Just got 5 gallons- after that, we'll do it! How's it going on top of your mountain??? Stop by sometime!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I buy from Columbus Foods in Ohio. They now call their soap line Soaper's Choice. It's all food grade.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I got the 50# pail of the food grade coconut oil from Soaper's Choice a couple weeks ago - fast shipping! I used my soap mold to melt and divided it into 12 ounce bars/blocks - the amount I use for each 6# batch of soap. It worked perfectly!  Now I just have to make sure to keep it in a cool place so it doesn't melt and ruin all that work.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I buy bulk (50 lb. bucket) coconut oil from Soapers' Choice also.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, can coconut oil go rancid? 50 lbs, that would last me several lifetimes.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I keep mine in the basement. So far it hasn't turned rancid on me.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

bowdonkey, this says it has a shelf life of 5 years:

http://www.coastcoconutfarms.com/storage/

if stored properly. I don't buy it in bulk, but I've never had any go rancid on me. On the other hand, sunflower, safflower & canola can reek up a storm in no time.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hip_Shot_Hanna said:


> I buy coconut oil from Snappy Popcorn. A 50 lb bucket is $75.00. And while some of it is yellow, and seasoned, what I get from them is white as they have a choice of both. It keeps a very very long time as coconut oil rarely goes rancid. I also use it for cooking in place of hydrogenated oils like shortening.
> 
> And it is odorless so doesn't impart the coconut taste when cooking.
> 
> ...


I also get mine at a Snappy Popcorn company.. but, you have to remember to ask for WHITE coconut oil or you'll get the stuff with beta carotene added for color.
Actually, if you don't mind having bars that look like "Dial" the yellow coconut oil works fine..... :hrm:


----------

